# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Përshëndetje nga elda

## elda

Pershendetje 
emri im eshte Elda dhe jam 19 vjeçe me pelqen shume muzika dhe  kinematografia
1,75 e gjate
bionde
sy boyeqielli
50 kg
gjithashtu  jam shume e dhene pas sportit .
Gjeja qe vleresoj me shume tek nje njeri eshte sinqeriteti.

----------


## ELEKTRA

Mirese erdhe ne forumin shqipetare Elda.Ke per t'a pare qe do kenaqesh shume fare ne kete forum te kendshem qe ka krijuar Albo.Te pershendes dhe te uroj gjithe te mirat.

PS :hihi: ere tjeter edhe nje foto po pate mundesi ok rrusho?

Bye bye.......

----------


## elda

ok te premtoj qe se shpejti do te dergoj foton time .

----------


## Noerti

Elda mir se erdhe tek forumi ne radh te par.
Thuana dhe nja dy fjal me shum dhe dergona nje foto se ka lezet me shum kur e ben prezantimin me foto!
Se i ke then mir ti gjatesine etj po mir do ish nje foto mos ki merak se mos gjen ndonje gje djemt shqiptare nga bukuria jote se kemi doktore dhe i sherojne!Lol
Gjith te mirat!!

----------


## CUN-DETROITI

elda miresevjen ne forum 

bionde bionde e ke radhen sonte
(shaka mos i mer per keq)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elda

Atehere po prezantohem edhe une me foton time.

----------


## erv

nice picture,,,,,?

----------


## elda

thank you

----------


## elda

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## erv

ok than

nice picture again

----------


## elda

Si ju dukem?

----------


## erv

persembari fare,,, po ajo fotografie dyt esht me 
e bukur.....

----------


## elda

Erv  te falenderoj per komplimentin 

Ngjyra e kuqe me shkon me shume apo jo?!

----------


## Resto

elda je shume e mire kemi dicka te perbashket kinematografine po une jam ne usa do vij me leje ne tirone ne 26 korrik po pate deshire mund te flasim ose dalim elda je shume e mire ja vlen te besh muihabet me ty .ke disa gjera te ngjashme me mua romancen kinematografine edhe sportin kam lujt sport une futboll me partizonin ok se flasim prap je si yll kisha deshire te flisja me ty ok se flasim prap te puth nga larg visi

----------


## elda

Hi Visi
Ne radhe te pare te falenderoj shume per komplimentet dhe me 

vjen mire qe kemi te perbashketa.Sa per 26 korrikun..e...ti do te 

vish ne tirane por une  ndodhem ne Turqi.....

Bye Bye

----------


## CUN-DETROITI

elda qenkeni goc e bukur ne turqi skisha ndermend te vija na njer por meqe qeka nje shqiptare e bukur po mendoj te bej nje udhetim ne drejtin te romances per ne turqi. ishalla na pret se mos na le rrugeve . te uroj tja kalosh mire

----------


## mateo

sinqeriteti eshte virtyt qe po humbet dita dites.

mire se erdhe

----------


## Bledari

WooooooooooooooooooooooW o Elda po si qenke moj lal si shpirt qenke po he c'kemi nje her mi c'a behet andej nga Turqia mir a shtyhet ndopak? Hej yllo edhe pse rrezik ti duhet ta kesh bere prezantimin me koh po po te them nje gje qe qenke vajze simpatike edhe e mir si llokumi te paska bere mami vajze yll fare  :i hutuar:   nejse te pershendes ciao.

----------


## METAXA

Elda sa vite ke ne Turqi ti ?

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

> _Postuar më parë nga elda_ 
> *Si ju dukem?*


Shume e mire je Elda, alamet goce !

Po ajo si tip pikture qe ke vene si avatar kush eshte? Ti je?

----------

